# How do you cut?



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

*How do you cut?*​
Simple calorie deficit 9644.44%Low carb / Keto 4520.83%IF, lean gains etc 198.80%Extra cardio, eat the same 125.56%Its all about the drugs (DNP, t3, clen etc) 219.72%Cutting, wtf is that? 115.09%Other or more than 1 (please specify)125.56%


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

So its that time of year again when we all start to forget Christmas dinner ever happened and start looking forward to the sun returning.

The usual 5 threads a day about "Hows my diet", "How should I dose my clen + dnp" and the odd fanny here and there who've googled "how to get ripped as f*ck" fell in love with Zyzz and started calling every one brah.

So thought i'd start a little poll to see what everyone's cutting approach was out of curiosity.

Discuss


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

eat less, do more...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

goodison1972 said:


> eat less, do more...


All covered in 4 words

End of thread,


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I get propper into it when I watch zyzz's youtube legacy for the 1,000th time. Never gets old!

Be a while before that suns out though, it's still bulking season whats all these cutting threads about  jeez!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

mygym said:


> All covered in 4 words
> 
> End of thread,


 Smart ar5e  . It was more to gauge what peoples preferred approach is, not just stating the obvious lol.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Which day is the sun coming out this summer? Ive heard a rumour it might be a Wednesday.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

On my last cut I did a caloric deficit, 1800 calories with low carbs

This time I've got way more time on my hands, so i'm doing 2200 calories and trying keto

Unlike most other people I havent started my cut because of xmas, I'm doing it because I'm going to new york in 2 weeks and I want to be able to eat as much as possible without f*cking myself over with for a longer cut in the spring


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

L11 said:


> On my last cut I did a caloric deficit, 1800 calories with low carbs
> 
> This time I've got way more time on my hands, so i'm doing 2200 calories and trying keto


 Clearly worked for you too mate (no ****)


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

used a keto style approach. added some cardio and there you have it.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

No or very low carbs worked a treat for me


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

I tried leangains for a bit and although I did like it after a while I just felt ill and didn't think it was for me. Calorie deficit has always worked in the past but I will def need to try playing with carbs in the future to see how that treats me.

Will probs try some chemical experimentation to help later in the year too.

For now still loving my food though, just posted this in light of a lot of the threads I have read lately, well that and the mrs usually goes into diet mode around this time of year too


----------



## skiersteve (Jan 2, 2010)

IF with one big meal every 3 days with a refeed for 8 hours on the fourth day, get around 500 - 1000g carbs on refeed and normally under 150g on normal days, feel great, leaner than ive ever been, took me a long long long time to find out what works out best for me but this is great and running clen as well and get lean as f**k


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

My preference, cut right back on the high-volume carbs like bread, pasta, rice and potato. Those that I do keep I make sure are slower digested so wholewheat / wholegrain and the less processed / cooked the better. Add in some cardio, preferably fasted, and that's usually enough for my needs.


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

I find keto at about 2000 calories works best for me ,just started again on jan 1st and already down 6kg (I know it's mostly water weight) and haven't even started cardio yet


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Slowly decrease cals from carbs increase cardio and use a little bit of test and clen on the way


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Less carbs, more cardio


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i like high protein cal deficit..plus stims.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Keto

Cardio

Drugs - DNP/T3/CLEN

Lost 16lbs in 10 days.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Keto, drugs, Increase training volume and decrease rest periods.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I've gotta get off the tren before I even consider a cut!! Can't walk up a flight of stairs atm :-/


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I just remove the carbs as bread turns me into Mr Blobby :death:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

normally with a razor blade


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Very little carbs, calorie deficit, HIIT and plenty of green tea worked last year

This year ill be trying DNP though


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Try and lay off the junk food and keep training my ass off in general lol


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I just cut out bread and do a bit more cardio than normal.

Ps - I was in the sun today :thumb:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

DNP,T3, Cardio... clean diet.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Keto
> 
> Cardio
> 
> ...


This minus the keto


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I dont


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been in the USA for 2 months Di my diet is more akin to a power lifter.

However a mix of IF and calorie cycling worked well for me in the past and I will do that again


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

IIFYM! IF IT FITS YOUR MACROS!


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

I like knives. Heard chainsaws are decent though.

Depends what you're cutting tbh


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> I like knives. Heard chainsaws are decent though.
> 
> Depends what you're cutting tbh


How about cutting the crap...


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

PaulB said:


> How about cutting the crap...


pfft


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> pfft


Come at me bro!!


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

Keto diet at around 2000 calories. Don't mind it too much with a carb up every 2 weeks or so


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

When people say... Eat Less, Do more...

Do you still keep your protein high and Fats to try and retain as much muscle as you can? The reason I am asking is that I am currently bulking and have around 6 meals (when I say meals..it could be cottage cheese and nuts for 1 meal etc) and due to start a cut from monday. Now should I reduce my meals from 6 to 4 so my calories have been reduced or work out specifically how much protein, carbs and fats I would need?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> When people say... Eat Less, Do more...
> 
> Do you still keep your protein high and Fats to try and retain as much muscle as you can? The reason I am asking is that I am currently bulking and have around 6 meals (when I say meals..it could be cottage cheese and nuts for 1 meal etc) and due to start a cut from monday. INow should I reduce my meals from 6 to 4 so my calories have been reduced or work out specifically how much protein, carbs and fats I would need?


Eat as many times as you like. I'm doing 30% protein, 70% fats. Carbs are staying under 20g. If protein is too high you won't go into ketosis. If fats are too low you may have trouble with your bowel movements. 30% protein should be enough to retain muscle ( well up to a point) if you're on peds muscle loss won't be an issue.

Work out your maintenance cals then reduce between 10 and 20% and go from there.

Edit: I'm going on about Keto, just realised you've not mentioned keto in your post lol.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Eat as many times as you like. I'm doing 30% protein, 70% fats. Carbs are staying under 20g. If protein is too high you won't go into ketosis. If fats are too low you may have trouble with your bowel movements. 30% protein should be enough to retain muscle ( well up to a point) if you're on peds muscle loss won't be an issue.
> 
> Work out your maintenance cals then reduce between 10 and 20% and go from there.
> 
> Edit: I'm going on about Keto, just realised you've not mentioned keto in your post lol.


Dont fancy Keto diet so I presume up my protein a little and maybe my fats and reduce the carbs. Yes at the minute I am consuming around 3600 cals and on a cut going to reduce it to around 2700.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I loosely follow IF, but i would say it's more just a simple calorie deficit.

The fasting period just makes it more convenient for me and strangely i get less hunger this way, i don't think there are any other advantages except getting to eat large satisfying meals


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Keto with about 2000cals.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Tried a few different ways. Done keto (doing it now) dropping my fats right out with only complex carbs (brown rice, sweet potatoes). Done a simple carb restriction eating my normal food. Something different works better each time so I dabble with each for about 2-3 weeks each and stick to what ever works best. This time keto is working nicely.


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

liamhutch said:


> I loosely follow IF, but i would say it's more just a simple calorie deficit.
> 
> The fasting period just makes it more convenient for me and strangely i get less hunger this way, i don't think there are any other advantages except getting to eat large satisfying meals


Similar...I cant say I intentionally follow IF protocol, just seems that after an AM fasted session I'm not hungry when I get home. So I shower first and get things sorted by which time I've near enough done a 16/8 fast!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Clean diet, macros roughly 40/30/30 C/P/F, dietary kcals approx 250 below my guestimate for maintenance, extra cardio (mix of HIIT and SS). Eat mostly within a 10 hour window.

As part of diet I keep close eye on little things like omega fats, mineral intake... don't worry about carbs per se but do restrict artificial sugars, and with fats keep long chain fatty acids low and replace with monounsaturated fats and MCTs.

Adhere to those details and you don't need to be afraid of carbs because you are maximising your insulin sensitivity.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Cyclical ketogenic diet worked well for me, but next time I think that I'll try doing things differently perhaps using the CarbNite solution or some other form of timed carb diet.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

depends on the powder i'm sniffing:lol:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

IF, low carbs - none/little cardio


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

calorie deficit, and extra cardio for myself.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm currently doing 2 meals per day with a snack. 1st meal at around 4 pm and will be a salad with between 300-500g meat, dinner will be around 8 pm with veg and 3-500g Meat. That's 6 days a week and on Saturday I have a cheat meal and then carb up with around 15 pints of beer.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm currently doing 2 meals per day with a snack. 1st meal at around 4 pm and will be a salad with between 300-500g meat, dinner will be around 8 pm with veg and 3-500g Meat. That's 6 days a week and on Saturday I have a cheat meal and then carb up with around 15 pints of beer.


Id easily manage this is I didn't get up until 3.45pm each day


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

For me personally was always scissors


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> For me personally was always scissors


You know your not allowed Sharp implements anymore T lol. Hope ur keepin well big man


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I use a combination of extra cardio, calorie deficit and in the final weeks I switch to carb cycling

Ill also use thermo lipid, eca and dnp at different stages


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I tend to use a scissors when I want to cut stuff.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Since I posted this thread I have tried IF and it worked well for me, but no more cutting any more as I don't enjoy it and I have no real reason to


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm currently doing 2 meals per day with a snack. 1st meal at around 4 pm and will be a salad with between 300-500g meat, dinner will be around 8 pm with veg and 3-500g Meat. That's 6 days a week and on Saturday I have a cheat meal and then carb up with around 15 pints of beer.


Really

I haven't really been on in a while but the last I saw u was doing around 5 kfcs a day or something lol how u find it with 2 meals ps looking much leaner and better in avi


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Really
> 
> I haven't really been on in a while but the last I saw u was doing around 5 kfcs a day or something lol how u find it with 2 meals ps looking much leaner and better in avi


Haha yeah mate a lots changed. I'm off gear, grown a beard, eating clean and lost almost 30 lb lol.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

IF for me


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Simple calorie deficit. I cut my cals down to around 3,000 a day and up my activity levels.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Just in here to make the 50th scissors joke.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just off the bat, I haven't just bumped an 8 month old thread, some ****er voted on the poll and so resurrected it :laugh:

I'm gonna be doing a modified 5:2 diet this spring. Dropping down to 1000kcals 2 days per week, with the vast majority of those calories coming from protein as well as a bit of fat, hardly any carbs. Basically a little bit of calorie and carb cycling going on as these days will fall on every Wednesday and Sunday I think.

And of course, some AAS, ECA & T3 will be thrown in :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've added cardio and a 1000 cal deficit. On test/winny.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I cut with a rusty razer blade


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I've started to hit the cardio to get rid of a bit of chub. I wasn't looking forward to it but there are some super fit looking women in Lycra in that part of the gym which has eased the pain considerably


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

armor king said:


> I cut with a rusty razer blade


Kinky!


----------



## jhetheringt7 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm currently doing a 500 calorie deficit, made up of 40% fat/40% protein/20% carbs with added cardio sessions


----------

